# markham aquarium on Hillcroft Dr has shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just in case you dont' know this already, but the Markham Aquarium on Hillcroft Dr (its a little strip plaza off Steeles) has a lot of shrimp stuff.

They have rili, crs, painted fire in stock too....not bad quality.

They also have a huge selection of nice tanks for shrimps and lots of the 
small stuff that we always need, like connectors all loose so you can buy
as many or just one instead of having to buy a whole package at Big Als etc.

Lots of food, equipment too....worth a look. 

Next time I will be grabbing a lot more things for my shrimp tanks.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been to this store many times and also for their shrimp. Their store has a good selection and the price of their products are fair. The only thing I am dissatisfied is their water quality. The time when I came in, they literally use straight tap water in all their freshwater tanks including their shrimp tanks which isn't the best for them...

Nonetheless I definitely recommend this store because there was one time when they were selling glosso plants (15" x 15" mat) for $20 !!!


----------

